# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  جه اینده ای در انتظار شیمی امسال است؟

## GUST

سلام ددوستان
خب سنجش هم که گذشت.........! 
من الان سئوالاتشو دیدم 
خیلی فضایی بود سئوالاش  :Yahoo (13): سه برابر سخت تر از سئوالات پارسال بود! مثلا سئوال 187 که باید طول پیوند در گرافیت و الماس رو حفظ میبودی! سئوال 178 شکلشو از کتاب زیست بلند کرده بود یارو !؟ این شکل اصلا تو کتاب نبود!  :Yahoo (35): 
 :Yahoo (35): شیمی امسال چه آینده ای خواهد داشت!؟فضایی تر از پارسال!؟

----------


## biology115

قطعا فضایی تر از پارسال هستن ، شک نکن ...

 :20:

----------


## _AHMADreza_

هر سال سخت تر از پارسال  :Yahoo (21): 

بیچاره اونایی که رو این درس سرمایه گزاری کردند  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## GUST

البته اگر امسال طراح رکب بزنه خیلی حال داده به اونایی که شیمی خوندن ها!
یک دفعه سئوالات برگرده به سال 87 اینا!  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## biology115

خب البته هرسال سوالات شیمی ریاضی از سوالات شیمی تجربی سخت تر هستن ...

مثلا ممکنه امسال سوالات شیمی تجربی از سوالات شیمی ریاضی راحت تر باشن ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> البته اگر امسال طراح رکب بزنه خیلی حال داده به اونایی که شیمی خوندن ها!
> یک دفعه سئوالات برگرده به سال 87 اینا!


دلت خوش نکن  :Yahoo (21):  مشاور منم میگفت شیمی امسال سخت تره اگه میرسی تست های سری z خیلی سبز و المپیاد کار کن ! اینو اول سال گفته بود بهم !

----------


## mehrab98

حتی اگه سخت هم بشه... کسایی ک روش سرمایه گذاری کردن ضرر نخواهند کرد اگه واقعا به معنای واقعی سرمایه گذار باشن  :Yahoo (1):  درصد تعیین نمیکنه بلکه انحراف از میانگین یا تراز بهتر مشخص میکنه هر فرد چیکار کرده... 
من از طرفداران جدی سخت شدن اختصاصیا و اسون شدن عمومی ها هستم...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> حتی اگه سخت هم بشه... کسایی ک روش سرمایه گذاری کردن ضرر نخواهند کرد اگه واقعا به معنای واقعی سرمایه گذار باشن  درصد تعیین نمیکنه بلکه انحراف از میانگین یا تراز بهتر مشخص میکنه هر فرد چیکار کرده... 
> من از طرفداران جدی سخت شدن اختصاصیا و اسون شدن عمومی ها هستم...



اره اگه واقعا روش وقت گذاشته باشه چون تراز خیلی میاد پایین و اون خوب میزنه خیلی به نفعش !
ولی حالات کلی رو در نظر میگیرم یکی که متوسط و متوسط رو به بالا خونده ! اون ضرر میکنه

----------


## Lara27

نمیشه انقد با این جور پستا بقیه رو نترسونید؟
اخه این چه طرز فکریه که فضایی بشه سوالا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
اصلا امکان نداره. مگه اینکه از 35تا سوال 10تا سوال جدید بشن . شما برا اون 25 تا تلاش کن
حالم داره دیگه بهم میخوره از اینجور تاپیکا

----------


## GUST

شیطونه میگه بزنم شیمی رو بترکونم! ترکوندن به معنای واقعی! 
شیمی آلی رو زدم تیکه پاره کردم! تقریبا شیمی آلی فوله فولم
من فقط دنبال یک رتبه 1500 تو منطقه 1 ام
بعدش دیگه تمـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــوم!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> شیطونه میگه بزنم شیمی رو بترکونم! ترکوندن به معنای واقعی! 
> شیمی آلی رو زدم تیکه پاره کردم! تقریبا شیمی آلی فوله فولم
> من فقط دنبال یک رتبه 1500 تو منطقه 1 ام
> بعدش دیگه تمـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــوم!


شما که قرار بود هندسه رو بترکنید  :Yahoo (23):  تو این زمان چندتا چندتا میخواین برتکونی ؟  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## GUST

> شما که قرار بود هندسه رو بترکنید  تو این زمان چندتا چندتا میخواین برتکونی ؟


بادکنک که نیس :Yahoo (4): ایشالا همشو

----------


## Delgir

یک حس درونی می گه امسال شیمی تجربی سخت ترین درس خواهد بود.....البته رمال وفالگیرنیستم........ :Yahoo (3): خدابه روی هممون رحم کنه. :Yahoo (2):

----------


## KowsarDDC

> نمیشه انقد با این جور پستا بقیه رو نترسونید؟
> اخه این چه طرز فکریه که فضایی بشه سوالا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اصلا امکان نداره. مگه اینکه از 35تا سوال 10تا سوال جدید بشن . شما برا اون 25 تا تلاش کن
> حالم داره دیگه بهم میخوره از اینجور تاپیکا


دقیقا :Yahoo (31): ￼الان چنان استرسی بهم وارد شد که احساس می کنم هیچی تو ذهنم نیست دیگه

----------


## GUST

> دقیقا￼الان چنان استرسی بهم وارد شد که احساس می کنم هیچی تو ذهنم نیست دیگه


غصه نخور جیگولی :Yahoo (4): 
ایشالا امسال برمیگرده به مال سال 70 ! 
که 1000 نفر تو کشور 100 بزنن
خوب شد؟

----------


## KowsarDDC

> غصه نخور جیگولی
> ایشالا امسال برمیگرده به مال سال 70 ! 
> که 1000 نفر تو کشور 100 بزنن
> خوب شد؟


آقای جیگولی اینکه سوالای کنکور چند سال اخیر سخت تر شدن شکی توش نیست ولی ممکنه بعضیا مثه من زود تحت تاثیر استرس قرار بگیرند،لازم به پیشگویی نیست

----------


## Lara27

> غصه نخور جیگولی
> ایشالا امسال برمیگرده به مال سال 70 ! 
> که 1000 نفر تو کشور 100 بزنن
> خوب شد؟


برای یه رتبه عالی اصلا لازم نیس کسی 100 بزنه 
پس این استرسا همه ضررش اول به خودتون میرسه
چون انقد تلقین میکنید تا سر جلسه استرس میگیرید و اون ساده ترین سوالا رو هم اشتباه میزنید 
و به حقتون نمیرسید
بعدش هم تاپیک میزنید کنکور مفهومی شده بود و کنکوری های 96 میخونن و استرس میگیرن و این چرخه ادامه داره 
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Masoume

بچه ها...
بیش  از حد رفتین تو حاشیه...
فوقش سخت بدن. برا همه سخت میشه پس با درصد کم هم بهترین رشته رو میارید
شما تلاش بکنید بقیش با خدا
یا علی

----------


## thedude

باید دید 20 اردیبهشت چجور سوال میدن

----------


## Masoume

> باید دید 20 اردیبهشت چجور سوال میدن


باید دید تیر چجور سوال میدن(خودکنکور فقط ملاکه) :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amiiin

کنکور آسان است :Yahoo (56):

----------


## ehsan_yany

> کنکور آسان است


لاکپشتها پرواز می کنند. [emoji52]

----------

